# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] s0ZNIzTrainer - Final Fantasy XIV Cheat !

## s0ZNIz

*The new project for Final Fantasy XIV*

v1.0 (First version):



v1.1 (More features update)



v1.1 (SpeedHack & Superjump)



*MORE VIDEOS IN THE COMMENTS !*

-Fast support (Online from PC & Phone).
-Fast Updates.
-Friendly UI + Easy to use.
-Cheap + Easy License System.
-Full community inside a Discord Channel.

*Payment method:* PayPal/Ripple/Bitcoin

*Current Prices:
1 month:25$ + Member Tag
3 months:50$ + Member Tag✅
Lifetime:150$ + Diamond* Tag 

*Inorder to Buy send me a PM !*

*Our Discord Channel*: Discord




*s0ZNIzTrainer - Final Fantasy XIV v1.2 Features list:* 
*Player:* 
-SuperJump (Makes your character jump much higher
-Fast Jumps (Enough for the jump delay)
-Jumpy Mode (Crazy fast & tiny jumps to troll people)
-Player Movement Lock (Locks the movement direction of the player)
-Freeze WalkAnimation
-Freeze JumpAnimation
-Clone Player (Duplicate your character)
*Tagname options:*
-Show Tagname
-Invisible Player Tag name
-Remove tagname color
-Show LVL in Tagname
-Added Fake Name Changer
*Movement Hacks:*
-Walk Speed Control (Change player walk speed)
-Jump Height Control (Change player jump height)
*Camera Control:*
-Camera Height (Change Camera height)
-Camera Zoom (Change current player camera zoom)
-Zoom Min (Change the minimum value of the camera zoom)
-Zoom Max (Change the maximum value of the camera zoom)
-FOV (Change player field of view)
-Fov Min (change player min FOV)
-Stretch Size (change the value of stretch when zooming)
*Teleports:*
-Get Player Coordinates (XYZ)
-Freeze Player Coordinates (locks player location)
-Manual NoClip (Go through any object & fly over the world)
-Save location (Save player current location)
-Teleport saved location (Teleport to the saved location)
*Custom Teleports:*
-Create your own teleports as your like with Folders & Names.
*Misc:*
-Added Pad Teleporter (Teleports to pads in the map [Enemies/Players/Bots])
-Added Auto Heal (Automatic use Potion if health below value defined)

And will be much more features !

Join Us Today ! - NEW VIDEOS IN THE COMMENTS !

----------

